# goggles



## gallagher83 (Jan 8, 2010)

what brand of goggles do u think r the best and y should i get them and are oakleys really worth the 100-150


----------



## gallagher83 (Jan 8, 2010)

anyone????


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Everyone has different opinions on goggles because goggles fit everyone differently. If you are new to riding or goggles in general, then it will probably take you a few weeks of riding to figure out what you want/need in a snow goggle.

In the meantime, I would start with a pair of mid-range goggles. Something that costs around ~$60 like the Smith Fuse. They will work well and allow you to figure out what you do like and don't like in a snow goggle.

Goggles that cost $150 are overpriced... but people keep buying them, so it is hard to blame the manufacturers for not lowering their prices.

There is nothing wrong with Oakley goggles, but lots of companies make goggles that are just as good. Smith, Anon, Dragon, Electric, etc...those are just the big names.


gallagher83 said:


> what brand of goggles do u think r the best and y should i get them and are oakleys really worth the 100-150


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't necessarily agree with Tarzan's comment about $150 being overpriced. Goggles like the Smith I/O are high priced, but you have to look at what is included. The I/O and I/OS come with a hard carrying case (which by the way is an excellent case that I would buy separately), and an extra lens. Well worth the price considering what's included with a great pair of goggles.

Another factor that comes into pricing is the curvature of the lens: flat or spherical. Then you have to factor in polarization (these are the very highest priced goggles).

Are Oakley's overpriced? A lot would argue yes. However, I say no. Why? Because they simply have great lenses. I cannot deny their durability as I have slammed face first into ice going full speed off of a steep run with the goggles on my face. The combination of the goggles and helmet saved my face from much pain. The lens on my Oakley's after the crash? The tiniest nick possible. The nick was so small that I didn't even notice it until my next session. Even then, it was a fluke that I noticed it while putting it on. I don't even remember which spot it is in right now and would probably have to search for it this next season.

I've owned a pair of Dragon DX goggles (flat lens) and have had them scratch up in one season. The anti-fog wasn't the best on them either. They were cheap though so I can't complain there.

So in the end, price does often make a difference in quality with goggles. With that said, Smith also makes excellent goggles. I can't account for it's impact resistance though.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

I got previous season Anon Realm for $60 or about. I got extra lest with them. They're good enough, byt my old Scott G6 got a bit better view. You can get couple of Dakine google cases for the rest money =)


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

TLN said:


> I got previous season Anon Realm for $60 or about. I got extra lest with them. They're good enough, byt my old Scott G6 got a bit better view. You can get couple of Dakine google cases for the rest money =)


Can you get an extra lens and microfiber bag as well? Are the goggle lenses spherical?


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Leo said:


> Can you get an extra lens and microfiber bag as well? Are the goggle lenses spherical?


Realm it top-level Anon's google. It cost ~$120 regulary. the lenses are spherical for sure
I got it on discounts. Extra lens, microfiber bag(with extra lens pocket) were included. I can get lots of different lens on ebay for less too. 
They got no hard case, but i keep then in my helmet, when going to mountains.


for example: ANON REALM Denim Pigment Plaid - 2 lenses
$54+7=$61 total. 2 lenses and microfber bag.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice deal no doubt.

Anons don't fit my big face/head though. I also don't like the peripheral vision in those anyway. Killer pricing for sure though.

Still... Oakley Splice or A-Frame and Smith I/O or I/OS > Any Anons in my humble opinion.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Leo said:


> Nice deal no doubt.
> 
> Anons don't fit my big face/head though. I also don't like the peripheral vision in those anyway. Killer pricing for sure though.
> 
> Still... Oakley Splice or A-Frame and Smith I/O or I/OS > Any Anons in my humble opinion.


i cound find only realm in Kazachstan, and it was only one(stupid) colour. I've tried it in a shop, and ordered from ebay then. may me a smith I/O is better, dunno. But you can search for I/O's on ebay too. i bet there's sweet deals also. 
I've tried A-frame and i thinks it's way smaller then realm. Can't comment on the other googles. 
Oh... Electric EG2 is a killer, when you don't wear a helmet. Amazing view. But i couldn't find it on discounts and $135 + shipping to KZ is too high for me.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Quality matters, and get at least 2 lens set for bright and foggy days. Ebay is a good starting point  




gallagher83 said:


> what brand of goggles do u think r the best and y should i get them and are oakleys really worth the 100-150


----------



## EmoParkRat (Mar 12, 2009)

ashbury, good price and good goggles


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I am a big fan of Oakley for goggles as they have a military contract which to me means they must be pretty tough goggles. I agree that ideally you need different color lenses, two at the least. I have three pairs of Wisdoms (HI yellow, persimmion and polarized black) and love them. The lenses are superb on them and I have taken many a hard fall and there are no marks whatsoever.

I also just picked up a pair of Smith IO for $60 because well, they were $60 and and I have been wanting to check them out.

In my opinion, exspensive goggles are worth it but I love optics and have to have a great lens and that really is what you are paying for.


----------



## GNU-LOVE (Apr 19, 2010)

Oakley splice are FTW!


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

I couldn't be happier with my Smith I/O.


----------



## Nose Press (Oct 10, 2010)

gallagher83 said:


> what brand of goggles do u think r the best and y should i get them and are oakleys really worth the 100-150


Well the ideal thing to do is go and jump on summer closeout deals







Yes i know i look like a ***, but i got those Oakley Canadian Crowbars for $80, instead of the usual $140. Another good bang for your buck, is the SPY ZED, which is an awesome goggle


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

I rode some Zeds for a bit last season and they are indeed an awesome goggle. 



Nose Press said:


> Well the ideal thing to do is go and jump on summer closeout deals
> View attachment 3846
> 
> Yes i know i look like a ***, but i got those Oakley Canadian Crowbars for $80, instead of the usual $140. Another good bang for your buck, is the SPY ZED, which is an awesome goggle


----------



## clark3554 (Sep 30, 2010)

THIS IS THE BEST DEAL.........i just a pair of Oakley O Frame goggles. they are awesome. really there is no point on wasting your money on the higher priced goggles because these are pretty nice. i got them from sierra trading post.com really cheap. here is the link.... http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/,1986A_Oakley-O-Frame-Snowsport-Goggles.html 

you can get them for like $30, and they are originally $50 so your getting some decent goggles and paying a cheap price.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I bought the O-Frames last year for like $20. Wore them once and was not impressed.

Save your $30 for a decent pair of goggles or spare set of lenses


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

O-frames suck man.

Sure, that $30 will save you a lot of money over a good goggle, but you'll be left wanting more by the end of a season or two.

Spherical lens > Flat lens

Spherical lenses offer more clarity and peripheral vision. Flat lenses cause distortion when not looking through them straight on.


----------



## clark3554 (Sep 30, 2010)

Leo said:


> O-frames suck man.
> 
> Sure, that $30 will save you a lot of money over a good goggle, but you'll be left wanting more by the end of a season or two.
> 
> ...


ha thanks for putting it nicely lol. but i just needed a cheap pair of goggles and everywhere else i read that they where nice. havnt got to try them out yet so i cant say theyre good or not i just thought they where a good cheap buy


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

clark3554 said:


> ha thanks for putting it nicely lol. but i just needed a cheap pair of goggles and everywhere else i read that they where nice. havnt got to try them out yet so i cant say theyre good or not i just thought they where a good cheap buy


Haha, sorry bro. I can be a major smartass at times. All in innocence though, I promise O

Don't get me wrong, flat lenses aren't going to be horrible and make your riding miserable. You'll just never want a flat lens ever again after riding with a good pair of spherical goggles. Also, flat lenses usually have a cheaper anti-fog coating on them. That's why they are cheap. Spherical goggles always have better anti-fog treatment since it's not frugal for a company to use high-end anti-fog technology on cheap flat lenses.

My first pair of goggles were Dragon DX's. They worked good enough... for a season. The next season, the anti-fog just didn't do its job anymore.


----------



## clark3554 (Sep 30, 2010)

yea its all good. ive never had spherical goggles because i just dont feel like paying that much. so i wouldnt know. but maybe in a couple of seasons or next ill have to get a pair


----------



## gallagher83 (Jan 8, 2010)

and sorry i haven't commented on thing forum i a while but what is a good all round Len from oakley i was thinking Fire Iridium but thats to expensive for me so wants a good alternative


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Glade Ripper said:


> I am a big fan of Oakley for goggles as they have a military contract which to me means they must be pretty tough goggles. I agree that ideally you need different color lenses, two at the least. I have three pairs of Wisdoms (HI yellow, persimmion and polarized black) and love them. The lenses are superb on them and I have taken many a hard fall and there are no marks whatsoever.
> 
> I also just picked up a pair of Smith IO for $60 because well, they were $60 and and I have been wanting to check them out.
> 
> In my opinion, exspensive goggles are worth it but I love optics and have to have a great lens and that really is what you are paying for.


LOve my crowbars...but having a military contract means you are ...the lowest bidder..not the "better" one. same goes for weapons...you know?


----------



## Salvation (Sep 19, 2010)

That's not true mate. It's what's still standing after multiple rounds of rigorous tests and shoot outs.
And it's always till breaking point. When it comes to the military, it's never about what's cheapest.
Cost considerations are an issue, but durability and performance are foremost.
The military has amongst the most generous budgets amongst the respective areas, like, infrastructure, education, healthcare etc.
I'm speaking as an ex-military man.


----------



## stunt66 (Jan 7, 2009)

gallagher83 said:


> and sorry i haven't commented on thing forum i a while but what is a good all round Len from oakley i was thinking Fire Iridium but thats to expensive for me so wants a good alternative


I ride the wisdoms with the fire iridum all year and have only had a couple days where it was sketchy but my friend that rides with the aframes and the regular lens was complaining too on those days.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Smith goggles. 

Family (dad skied) had a pair for 30 years that've worked perfectly. Dumbass me finally managed to put a (very small) crack in the lens... 

And now I get to return them and either get a new pair or get half off a different set of goggles. :laugh:


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

since we're on the topic of goggles D ), i have a question about lens color! i just bought a pair of von zipper chakra goggles that came with a gold chrome lens. that's obviously not going to be ideal for night or overcast days. i can either get the rose, night stalker blue, yellow, or clear lenses.

what would you guys choose? ideally, i'll get more than 2 lenses at some point. but for now, i'm just looking for one other lens.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

IMO nothing will beat a clear lens for night. For the overcast it would be alright, but yellow or blue might be better. Personally, I would probably get the blue, but I'm no expert.


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

NWBoarder28 said:


> IMO nothing will beat a clear lens for night. For the overcast it would be alright, but yellow or blue might be better. Personally, I would probably get the blue, but I'm no expert.


that's what i was leaning towards. the lens is a clear blue so it's kind of the best of both worlds!


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I prefer my Oakley High Intensity Yellow for overcast and night riding much more than a clear lens


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

the gold chrome lenses i have are actually really dark which would be no bueno for poor light conditions. i'm not a huge fan of yellow lenses at all actually. i think i'm going to get the night stalker blue ones.


----------



## UNDERGROUND6T9 (Oct 18, 2010)

I just picked up some SPY optic gogles with the silver lens, Im excited to see how those will look like.


----------



## AlaskaChance (Oct 18, 2010)

They may not be your style, but i have worn higher end goggles (oakley crowbars, and a frames) and lower end goggles, and I have found that Airblasters Air goggles actually perform very well ( I like them better then the a frames i owned for a season), with other goggles i have had alot of problems with fogging, but the air goggles have always stayed fog free. Plus I think they look rather neat.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

^^Agreed. I have used Figments, Realms, Phenoms, Feenoms, EG .5's, Kaleidoscopes, and AirGoggles. Only ones that have had a repeat purchase were the Ashbury's. Airblasters would but I don't have the need yet.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Unless the lenses are glass, or some other material with a high refractive index, spherical vs flat doesn't matter much in terms of optics. You won't notice a difference.





Leo said:


> O-frames suck man.
> 
> Sure, that $30 will save you a lot of money over a good goggle, but you'll be left wanting more by the end of a season or two.
> 
> ...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

At the risk of Tarzanman geeking out on us again.

Spherical lenses are much better for peripheral vision. Not really a big deal to me, but if you try them side by side, you should notice it. I got to agree that the clarity portion is subjective.


----------



## snajper69 (Jan 4, 2010)

I get whatever shows up at TJ max  and the one that are the most comfortable .


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> Unless the lenses are glass, or some other material with a high refractive index, spherical vs flat doesn't matter much in terms of optics. You won't notice a difference.


Not true at all. You won't notice a difference if you're looking straight through flat lenses. The second you start looking at your peripherals, you'll definitely notice a difference between flat and spherical.

Spherical lenses gradually thin out towards the edges. It's this curvature that creates a nearly undistorted view to your line of sight.

As I've pointed out before, this is the very reason why spherical lenses are consistently bigger. If you make Electric EG2 goggles with flat lenses, then the view is going to be distorted.

Don't get me wrong, distorted does not mean blurry. The depth of what you are seeing will be inaccurate.

This is a very simple concept. Take a flat piece of transparent plastic. Bend it and look through it. A plastic bottle is a good example. Actually, a bottle cut in half 

Then think about contact lenses which are spherical meaning they are tapered out through the edges. Soft lenses by the way.

And no, contacts don't stay perfectly centered as your pupils move around.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Here we go...


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Here we go...


I think tarzan and I debated this last year too hahaha.

I digress Tarzan. I would like to step down


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

i've rode smiths exclusively for 18+ yrs i think now. i have like 10 pairs and a bunch of extra lenses. 
i never have fog problems. unless i faceplant, they blow up and end up with snow in them and i was sweating like a pig.. but there aint a goggle out there that doesn't in that scenario.

IMO: they are a brand you can count ont because of the long history in snow sports

remember kids. function over fashion


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

QFT




oneshot said:


> i've rode smiths exclusively for 18+ yrs i think now. i have like 10 pairs and a bunch of extra lenses.
> i never have fog problems. unless i faceplant, they blow up and end up with snow in them and i was sweating like a pig.. but there aint a goggle out there that doesn't in that scenario.
> 
> IMO: they are a brand you can count ont because of the long history in snow sports
> ...



10char


----------

